# Loss of no claims discount with windscreen claim



## barry2012 (23 Feb 2017)

Hi,

I would appreciate any opinions on my no claims discount as I'm just being sent from one insurance company to another. I can't find any recent similar posts.

I have been driving with my own insurance policy for about 10 years. I have been with NoNonsense for the last 5 years or so. I made a claim for a cracked windscreen in early 2015. I have always had windscreen protection.

My renewal is up at the moment and I looked around. The quote I got from Aviva is 150 euro cheaper (based on a full NCD).

However, when I look at my NCD certificate with NoNonsense it says:
- number of years claims free under the policy = 2
- % percentage no claims discount allowed = 50%

The windscreen claim in 2015 obviously put my NCD scale back to 0. 
I rang Aviva who said that as my NCD cert says 2 years then they can only offer a 20% discount. They said it was strange that the cert was worded that way and advised to check with NoNonsense (now FBD). I rang nononsense/FBD who said this is standard and that other insurance companies would look at the % discount applied with another company (ie because I have a 50% discount with NoNonsense I should get a 50%/full discount if moving). 

I'm not sure who to believe, but im probably leaning towards Aviva. Does anyone have a definite answer as to what % discount I should have if moving to another insurer?

I'll probably just end up staying with NoNonsense/FBD and cancelling the windscreen cover. If I have a broken windscreen I'll pay in cash. When I get 4 years NCD I'll move to a company with actual protected windscreen cover. 

What's the point in getting windscreen cover if claiming for it means I am forced to stay with that company for the next 4 years?

I'm probably just ranting because of a few hours wasted on a day off.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jimbobp (24 Feb 2017)

From what you have put above, the windscreen hasn't affected your NCB. It is just stating that you have a full 50% NCD and have been with no nonsense for 2 years. You should be able to receive quotations based on a full NCB.


----------



## Leo (24 Feb 2017)

Jimbobp said:


> ..and have been with no nonsense for 2 years.



OP said they have been with NN for 5 years.

These protections can tend to trap you with your current insurer if you make a claim. If you move to another insurer, they all ask if you have had any claims over the previous X years including windscreen claims. The fact that you have a protection policy in place with your current insurer makes no difference to others.


----------



## Jimbobp (24 Feb 2017)

Generally windscreen claims don't effect a no claim bonus (though you will still need to disclose windscreen claims to any new insurer). I think the OP is just getting a bit confused on their bonus letter, which is easy to do as they can be difficult to interpret.


----------



## barry2012 (24 Feb 2017)

Thanks for the replies,

I have been with NoNonsense for at least 5 years and my only claim was for the broken windscreen in February 2015. My interpretation of the certificate is that my No Claims status has been affected, based on the wording "number of years claims free under the policy = 2". 

I got an e-mail response from NoNensense to say "The document issued has to state all types of claims windscreen or otherwise. We will issue a claims history letter to show exactly what was paid out on your policy. Your no claims certificate clearly states you hold a 5 year  50 % discount." I agree that my certificate shows I hold a 5 years 50% discount WITH NoNonsense, but Aviva can just tell me that they will not apply the same discount as I made a claim 2 years ago.

I will get in touch with Aviva next week to follow up. It would be an awful lot easier if there was a line on the certificate to say - "No claims status = 5 years". 

I'm still confused! Thanks again for the replies


----------



## Ravima (25 Feb 2017)

JimbobP is correct. You have 5 yrs claims free.  Windscreen claims do not affect NCB.


----------



## barry2012 (14 Mar 2017)

Just as an update I tried a couple more times by email to confirm with Aviva that they would accept my NCD as being 5 years claims free. I sent them a scan of my cert. They never got back to me after 3 weeks and a follow up email.

I know others above have said that I would be considered to have a full 5 years cert. However the only answer I got from Aviva when I rang first is that they would treat me as being 2 years claims free.

I have just gone ahead and renewed with FBD/NoNonsense. It's an extra 150 euro but at least I am certain that I'm covered. I've heard too many stories (albeit many second hand!) of insurance companies looking for ways out of covering claims. If I don't have it in writing I won't believe it.

I'm still confused. If I have a broken windscreen in the next year I'm not sure if I'll just pay for it myself. Anyway, thanks for the replies above.


----------



## horusd (15 Mar 2017)

Often in my experience, companies apply the NCD scale taking into account there own methodologies, ie WS claims do not affect NCD with Aviva therefore NCD =5 yrs. Your  duty is to disclose the claim, nothing more, if after doing that the quote stands, so be it.


----------



## Leo (28 Mar 2017)

barry2012 said:


> I'm still confused.



Simply put, you had a claim within the last two years, so that is all the NCD any other insurance firm will offer you. The windscreen cover offered by some insurers only applies to them. i.e. it is still a claim, but they will discount it when calculating your quote/ NCD, but if you try to move insurers, all they will consider is that you have made a claim and calculate NCD eligibility from that point.



barry2012 said:


> If I have a broken windscreen in the next year I'm not sure if I'll just pay for it myself. Anyway, thanks for the replies above.



That's often best approach for small claims.


----------



## sadie (6 Apr 2017)

I didn't know this:
The windscreen cover offered by some insurers *only applies to them*. i.e. it is still a claim, but they will discount it when calculating your quote/ NCD, but *if you try to move insurers, all they will consider is that you have made a claim* and calculate NCD eligibility from that point.


----------



## Setanta12 (24 May 2018)

Hi All, i this last point true?  I got two cracks in Windscreen fixed for total EUR150 cost last year but my letter states 5 years NCD.  What is the story when I shop around?


----------



## MrEarl (24 May 2018)

Setanta12 said:


> Hi All, i this last point true?  I got two cracks in Windscreen fixed for total EUR150 cost last year but my letter states 5 years NCD.  What is the story when I shop around?



Hello,

I have previously had the same, if the letter does not refer to it as a claim then I don't consider it to count as a claim.


----------



## Setanta12 (25 May 2018)

So I guess it depends on the question asked - 'were there any amounts paid in the last  few years on your policy?' versus 'what is your NCD?'


----------



## Leo (28 May 2018)

Setanta12 said:


> What is the story when I shop around?



Most insurers now ask you to specify whether there have been any claims made against the policy in the last 5 years. If you had a windscreen claim within that time and fail to declare it when getting a quote/ purchasing a policy, you might find yourself uninsured in the even of an accident. Insurance companies will only really dig into this if you make a claim.


----------



## Setanta12 (31 May 2018)

Ok, so it depends on the relevant insurer if the payment for windscreen repairs under a policy is a real claim.  Some insurers don't mind, some do - but all want to be told.  Trick is to ensure that they know it was for a windscreen claim and not something else.

Re the NCBonus - some insurers have a ceiling in years in terms of what they seek, or allow for.  I.e. Zurich have 5 years - so even if you're without accident 10 or 15 years, they don't care.  If you arrive in as a Zurich customer and leave in 3 years, it's up to you to retain documentation from previous insurer attesting to pre-Zurich clean-driving record!


----------



## MrEarl (31 May 2018)

Leo said:


> Most insurers now ask you to specify whether there have been any claims made against the policy in the last 5 years..



It's all down to the question the potential insurer asks so Leo, some ask how many years NCB have you got and the answer is whatever your current insurer confirms in writing, others ask have you ever had a claim in the last five years - then the answer includes a very clear statement from you regarding a claim for windscreen damage, which did not impact on my NCB (assuming that's the case).


----------



## Leo (1 Jun 2018)

MrEarl said:


> It's all down to the question the potential insurer asks so Leo, some ask how many years NCB have you got and the answer is whatever your current insurer confirms in writing, others ask have you ever had a claim in the last five years - then the answer includes a very clear statement from you regarding a claim for windscreen damage, which did not impact on my NCB (assuming that's the case).



Yep, it's a combination of the questions asked by the proposed insurer and what your current insurer has stated on the NCB confirmation. Going back a few years now but I did make a windscreen claim on a policy that stated it wouldn't affect my NCB. The following year my NCB statement said I had 5+ years NCB but included a line detailing the windscreen claim.

Just going through an example, 123.ie cover this in 2 questions where they ask:



> Years of No Claims Bonus 1 ,2 3, 4, 5, 6+
> Claims in the last 4 years including windscreen claims?  Yes  / No



So it's clear in that case that you must disclose the windscreen claim. However, I went through the quote system with all other details being equal with & without a windscreen claim and the price quoted was the same in both cases.


----------

